# Tamko, Certainteed, or Owens?



## fr8doggr (Jul 24, 2012)

I live in Cincinnati. Just got the check to replace 10 year old Atlas roof due to storm damage. My contractor usually uses Tamko Heritage, but he said he will use whatever I want. Consumers Reports rates Certainteed Landmark and Owens Corning Oakridge a little higher than the Tamko Heritage. They are all about the same price, but the Tamko seems to have a bit longer warranty. Anyone have advice to choose between:

Tamko Heritage
Certainteed Landmark
Owens Corning Oakridge

Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are no fewer than 500 threads about shingle choices and you will find varying opinions on the matter.

Personally, of that bunch, I prefer the Landmarks.

If you want to go into analysis paralysis, search the boards and you will be inundated with results.

:thumbup:


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

The only two in your group of three that offer decent warranties is Certainteed and Owens Corning, which cover defects in shingles. The Tamko warranty is only good for shingle failure which causes a leak.

A few years ago was on an Oakridge roof that had cracks all over the shingles. The homeowner showed me the sample board when she had the roof put on 7 years prior, Oakridge...

Personaly my choice is Landmark.


----------

